# Own The Nice Guys on Blu-ray or DVD on August 23 or Own It Early on Digital HD on August 9!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Ryan Gosling and Russell Crowe are funnier than ever.”
> 
> - Eric Kohn, Indie Wire
> 
> ...


----------

